# Can I use ceramic brickettes in a propane BBQ?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Upon further research it looks like I don't need any briquettes at all

http://www.bbqtek.com/us/faq_01.php#faq12

It's not model specific though, but guess it covers all their models. My model is GPF2414AE


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on the grill. Mine I use the Ceramic Briquettes, and actually get a more even heat, than what we had before in our Fiesta grill. I ordered the parts through http://grillparts.com/ and saved money at that.


----------

